# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  stacey leaving?

## shannisrules

hi i was just passing by the mags in my local shop and i dont remeber the name of them but on one it said stacey will be leaving to look after her mum and on that one it had a picture of her and bradley then on the other mag it said whats staceys shock for bradley? does anyone have any other info about this? i hope she's not leaving shes a great actress!

----------


## di marco

no shes not leaving, she just goes to help her mum, its only for a week i think

----------


## true.moon

hope she doesnt shes a fab character

----------


## littlemo

> no shes not leaving, she just goes to help her mum, its only for a week i think


I don't think she even leaves the screen. 

The spoilers i've seen Stacey helps Jean settle into her new flat, they come back to Walford, and Jean has dinner at the Slaters. That's when Jean announces she wants Stacey to stay in Walford. Then there's a scene (I think) with Bradley, Stacey and Jean at her new flat, and Stacey seeing the way Bradley is with Jean, realises how much she cares about him and decides it's time for them to have sex for the first time.

I think Stacey's fallen in love with him. 

She's not leaving Walford.

----------


## di marco

yeh thats what i meant, that she only helps jean for a week or something, but it was onscreen that it happens

----------


## Kim

She splits with Bradley for two days I think it is, nothing permanent.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I seen the local mags at my local shop too and i thought Stacey was leaving permanently but then it came back to me that she is only looking after her mum, which is a great thing because i wouldn't want Stacey to leave. She's a wonderful character and so much of her character can be explored.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> She splits with Bradley for two days I think it is, nothing permanent.


Yeah, Bradley can't get enough of her can he?! lol. 

No matter what happens he always follows after her. It's a sickness! lol.

----------


## Kim

Follows her? What to her Mum's place?

----------


## littlemo

> Follows her? What to her Mum's place?


Yeah. After Bradley breaks up with Stacey, he goes round to Jean's flat, to try and make things up with her (Stacey is with her mum at the flat). 

I'm not sure why he breaks up with her. Maybe because she won't tell him the truth about her mum. And then he finds out some other way?! Just a guess.

I've read the spoilers, and i've read the magazines, and they are giving conflicitng information. It's a bit confusing! I suppose we'll have to wait and watch it.

----------


## Kim

Ahh yeah I forgot about that. If I remember correctly, she has doubts, then he does, breaks it off and then regrets it.

----------


## littlemo

> Ahh yeah I forgot about that. If I remember correctly, she has doubts, then he does, breaks it off and then regrets it.


Yeah that's about the jist of it! 

I can't wait to see it.

----------


## Kim

Just read in the TV Mag that Stacey is ready to leave to care for her mum fuill time but Jean talks her out of it. There's a picture of Jean in there and she looks a lot better.

----------

